
Nanorobots made out of DNA seek and kill cancer cells - kposehn
http://www.zmescience.com/medicine/nanobots-dna-origami-seek-kill-cancer-cells-32143/
======
drKarl
Amazing advancement for medicine, but frightening potential bioweapon.

